# Cannot Send MAIL...



## wotsnewnow (Mar 21, 2011)

My MAIL (V 3.6) doesn't have an Active SEND button now.
Cannot Send. Cannot Receive.  
Do you know Why ? And, How to fix ?
tia.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

If you've lost all of the buttons (Send, Get Mail, etc.) then it's something I've seen a thousand times... click the light grey "lozenge" (rounded rectangle? Little oval?) at the top-right of the window. Your buttons will re-appear.










This works in many programs, including the Finder.

See also this thread in Apple Discussions Forum.

M


----------



## diveman (Apr 23, 2005)

This is a very cool button. DIdn't know it even existed!

Always learning something new!

Mike


----------



## wotsnewnow (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Send MAIL....*

I was happy for 10 whole seconds as got my "Send" button back per you!, M!!
Then, tried sending msg to myself....No go. 

*Cannot show screenshots here I think, so here's some of info shown:*
( Guess it all boils down to getting my correct* STMP* info from ATT (?)
_________

(below are quotes)

Outgoing mail server (SMTP) - (indicated "None")
Use only this server - (box was checked)

The server error encountered was: The server “POP3” cannot be contacted on port 995.

The connection to the server “smtp.att.yahoo.com” on port 995 timed out.

Cannot send message using the server smtp.att.yahoo.com
Select a different outgoing mail server from the list below or click Try Later to leave the message in your Outbox until it can be delivered....  I tried. Maybe port # wrong. Guess I have to call AT&T for info ??


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Your mail server settings are not set up correctly - you'll need to contact your host(s) for the details, we don't have your info here.


----------



## wotsnewnow (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes.... will contact at&t re my smtp info. Thanx all, anyway. 

btw-- Are we able to post screenshots on this forum ??


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Yes indeedy. If you use the "quick reply" button, you don't see the option. But at the bottom of the window is a button that says "Go Advanced". In the Advanced post mode, there is a button for "Manage Attachments". Easy-peasy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

This thread would probably be better in the "Mac & iPod Help & Troubleshooting" forum as opposed to the Mac Masters area ...


----------

